# المخاطر الهندسية



## sasadanger (31 يوليو 2010)

المخاطر الهندسية


*م/محمود عبد الحميد

المخاطر  الهندسية  
*Occupational Health and Safety
*المخاطر الهندسية*​1.  المخاطر  *الميكانيكية* :
أ‌- مخاطر العدة والأدوات
ب‌- مخاطر الآلات
ت‌- مخاطر المواد المضغوطة : الضواغط والغاز المضغوط
2.المخاطر* الكهربائية* : التمديدات والتجهيزات الكهربائية – الكهرباء الساكنة
3. مخاطر موقع العمل
4. التنظيم
5. التخزين
6. توزيع الآلات
7. السلالم

*1-  المخاطر  الميكانيكية*
*أ- مخاطر العدة والأدوات ذات الاستخدام اليدوي*​*أسباب حوادث* *العدة* *:* تتم الحوادث في هذه الحالة غالباً من :
- استخدام العدة غير المناسبة لنوع العمل
- إساءة استخدام العدة
- استخدام عدة مصنوعة من مواد سيئة أو بمواصفات سيئة
- سقوط العدة لعدم حفظها في أماكن صحيحة
- عدم استخدام أدوات الوقاية المناسبة
*الوقاية من الحوادث : *لتجنب الحوادث الناجمة عن استخدام العدة وأدوات العمل :
1- اختيار العدة المناسبة للعمل من حيث الشكل والوظيفة


​2- اختيار العدة المناسبة لحجم اليد


​*3- *اختيار عدة مصنوعة بمواصفات جيدة
4- حفظ العدة في أماكن مناسبة يسهل الوصول إليها وتمنع سقوطه


​5- منع استخدام العدة التي تطلق الشرر كالجلخ واللحام جانب المواد القابلة للاشتعال
*أنواع العدة :*
1- يدوية
2- كهربائية
*- بعض العدد يدوية :*
1- المطرقة : استخدام المطرقة المناسبة للعمل من حيث الحجم والوزن من نوع النصاب المناسب لها
 

 

 

​2- المفك : استخدام مفكات بمقابض صلبة ومتينة وأن تكون معزولة عند استخدامها في التوصيلات الكهربائية وأن تكون ذات قياس مناسب لمكان العمل وشكل مناسب للبرغي . وأن تكون الأيدي نظيفة من الزيوت والشحوم
3- المبرد : استخدام نوع المبرد المناسب ذو يد ملساء متينة
4- مفاتيح الربط : استخدام مفاتيح مناسبة خالية من العيوب.
 

 

​*** يجب أن يكون الشد باتجاه العامل وأن تكون الفتحة باتجاه الشد وعدم زيادة طول الذراع باستخدام بوري إضافي بل استبدال المفتاح بآخر أطول
5- أدوات النزع والتثبيت ( بانسة – نزاعة مسامير – بانسة لقط):
استخدام أدوات بمقابض صلبة ومتينة وأن تكون معزولة عند استخدامها في التوصيلات الكهربائية وأن تكون ذات قياس مناسب لمكان العمل والقطعة مراد نزعها أو تثبيتها . وأن تكون الأيدي نظيفة من الزيوت والشحوم


 

 

​6-المقطع ( الأزميل ): (chisel) عدم استخدام أزاميل تالفة أو ذات نوعية رديئة مما يؤدي لتطاير شظايا قد تؤدي للإصابة أو حدوث شرر قد يسبب الحريق
- صيانة الشفرة بشكل مستمر والانتباه أثناء التعامل معها لمنع الجروح
 

 

​7- الشوكة ( السنبك ) : رأسه الدقيق قد يؤدي إلى إصابة العامل أثناء العمل أو نتيجة لسقوطه عند وضعه في مكان غير مناسب أو عند الإهمال في مناولته بين العمال


​8- مسحاج النجار: استخدام أدوات بمقابض صلبة ومتينة والتأكد من تثبيت الشفرة في مكانها عند كل استخدام وإجراء صيانة مستمرة لها مع استبدالها عند تلفها
- معرفة الاستخدام الصحيح لها لمنع انفلاتها وكمثال على ذلك


​-* بعض العدد الكهربائية :*
1- أدوات قطع وجلخ : اختيار نوع القرص وقطره المناسبين لنوع العمل والتأكد من تثبيت القرص في مكانه مع استخدام الواقية واستبدال القرص عند بداية تلفه


​- تثبيت القطعة لمنع انزلاقها


​2- المثقب :
- تثبيت الريشة بشكل جيد


​- أن تكون بطول ونوع مناسب للعمل


​- عدم وجود تلف في شريط التغذية

3- ...
*ملاحظة :* يفضل استخدام المعدات الكهربائية التي تعمل بفولتية منخفضة في الأماكن الخطرة ( خزانات وقود ... ) *
*
*ب- مخــاطــر الآلات*​*الوقاية :*
 تتوقف الوقاية من حوادث الآلات على :
- الصيانة الدائمة والمستمرة للآلات وبقائها في وضع جاهز دوماً
- مراعاة تعليمات وإرشادات التشغيل الخاصة بكل آلة
- تأهيل العمال بشكل جيد فنياً وعلى الطريقة الصحيحة للتشغيل
- عدم تعطيل وسائل التحكم والأمان الموجودة على الآلة
- ارتداء أدوات الوقاية المناسبة
- عدم تبديل المشغولات إلا بعد توقف الآلة عن الدوران وفصل الحركة
- التنسيق بين العمال للآلات التي تعمل بالتتابع

*قواعد وتعليمات السلامة المهنية:*

أ‌- *قبل التشغيل :*
1- ارتداء الملابس المناسبة بحيث لا تكون أطرافها سائبة ونزع كل قطعة متدلية (كرافة)
2- ارتداء أدوات الوقاية الشخصية المناسبة ( نظارات – قفازات – واقيات سمع - ... )
3- التأكد من سلامة عمل الآلة وأجهزة الأمان فيها
4- التأكد من وضع الإضاءة وخاصة الذاتية للآلة
5- وضع العدة اللازمة للعمل في المكان المخصص لها بحيث يسهل تناولها بعيداً عن الأجزاء المتحركة للآلة
6- أدر الآلة وتأكد من سلامتها قبل التحميل
7- معايرة ساعات الآلة ( زيت – حرارة – كهرباء )

ب‌- *أثناء التشغيل :*
1- التأكد من عمل أجهزة القياس تعمل بشكل جيد ( ضغط – حرارة – زيت – كهرباء ... )
2- ثبت القطع والمشغولات بشكل جيد
3- لا تحاول إيقاف أي جزء متحرك من الآلة أو تناول المشغولات أثناء عمل الآلة
4- الوقوف على بعد مناسب من الآلة وعدم التحدث مع الآخرين ولا تترك الآلة دون مراقبة
5- أوقف الآلة فوراً عند سماع صوت غريب أو حدوث عطل مفاجئ وأبلغ المشرف
6- عند إجراء عمليات القياس والضبط أو الصيانة جزئية أثناء دوران الآلة
7- عدم رفع أو تعطيل تجهيزات الأمان

*ج- عند الانتهاء من العمل :*
1- افصل التغذية عن الآلة ولا تغادر الآلة قبل توقفها عن العمل نهائياً
2- انزع المشغولات والأدوات عن الآلة ونقلها للمكان المخصص بعيداً عن الآلة والطرقات
3- تنظيف الآلة وما حولها من مخلفات العملية الإنتاجية
3- وضع إشارة تحذير للوردية التالية في حال وجود عطل
*ت - مخاطر المواد المضغوطة*​قد تؤدي أنابيب المواد المضغوطة مثل أنابيب الغاز أو ضواغط الهواء إلى خطر كبير من جراء انفجارها لذلك :

- بالنسبة لأنابيب المواد المضغوطة :
1- حفظها في أماكن بعيدة عن تواجد العمال وفي حال استخدامها في العمل مد أنابيب توصيل تتحمل هذا الضغط
2- حفظها بعيداً عن مصادر الحرارة مثل الشمس والأفران
3- إجراء كشف دوري لها للتأكد من عدم تصدعها

- بالنسبة للضواغط :
1- وضعها في غرفة مستقلة خارج المنشأة
2- تمديد أنابيب تتحمل الضغط لموقع العمل 
3- إجراء صيانة دورية لساعات الضغط

*2-  المخاطر  الكهربائية*​- التمديدات والتجهيزات الكهربائية
- الكهرباء الساكنة
*التمديدات والتجهيزات الكهربائية ومخاطرها*​
*3- موقع العمل*​إن موقع العمل وتوضع وترتيب الآلات فيه يلعب دوراً كبيراً في تخفيف حوادث العمل .
لذا يجب مراعاة ما يلي :

1- أن يكون موقع العمل مبني على أرض متينة منعاً للتصدع والانهيار
2- أن تكون شروط الإنارة والتهوية جيدة لتأثيرها الجيد على أداء العمل
3- أن يكون قريباً من مصادر الطاقة ( كهرباء – بترول – ماء ... ) وقريباً من المواد الأولية
4- ترتيب الآلات داخل الصالات بحيث يراعى التسلسل المنطقي للإنتاج
5- ترك فراغات بين الآلات حسب نوع العمل لتسهيل حركة العمال والمواد الخام والمنتج
6- نظافة وسلامة الممرات والمخارج
7- تسوير مناطق الخطر ( السلالم والأدراج – الحفر - ... ) والأجزاء المتحركة المكشوفة

المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​





​


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2010)

ممتاز هذا الموضوع شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------

